# My Life, a rescued dog perspective



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Buddy says "I love my life!" each and everyday. 

He says "Even when I do naughty things- Mommy doesn't yell at me. She just says 'I guess I have to make more macaroni but don't blame me Buddy when you are constipated.' My mommy is really nice and loves me a lot."

"I love my yard and getting to run around outside whenever I want! Plus my house doesn't sell like poop and pee!"

Buddy could do on and on!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

My Buddy would say 'thank you Danny (dborgers) for rescuing me. I was so sore from being thrown out of that truck and I was so tired of living in the dirt'. 
My Buddy would say 'Thank you Danny for finding my new Mom'
My Buddy would say 'Mom I have two kisses for you for every one you give me and that adds up to zillions of kisses so far'
My Buddy would say 'and I like our hugs and cuddles too'


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

My Buddy says "I like having little sisters because they eat less than brothers and don't steal my food as much. And they share their food with me!". He used to compete with a lab and boston terrier type mix- Now he lives with 2 cats and 3 yorkies.

"My mommy gives me kisses even though I don't give her kisses. She knows I love her!" 

"Mommy cuddles with me and lets me crawl on her lap like the girls even though I am a big boy"


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

My Charlie would say 'Thank you for every day'. 
Thank you to the kind soul who spoke out for me when I was alone and afraid.
Thank you to the rescue group who fought to save the life of an 'unadoptable' dog whose life was about to end all too soon. 
Thank you to my forever home for taking a chance on me, a 'special needs' dog who would need some extra time and care.
Thank you for teaching me to trust, to live and to play.
Thank you for showing me that life is not meant to be spent in fear and in pain.
Thank you for the journey of a thousand days and more, a journey filled with fear and hope, challenges, victories and so much more. 
Thank you for believing in me, while I learned to believe in you.
Thank you for my freedom - the pure joy of running free. 
Thank you for trusting in 'meant to be'.
Thank you for taking a chance on me.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

I just asked Woody and he smiled at me, cocked his ears and wagged his tail. I couldn't have said it better myself.

How about your rescues Steve? I know they're all externally great full but what do you feel they would want to say?


Pete & Woody


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Ranger would say:

"Thank you to the people who didn't turn their heads and look away." 
"Thank you to the people who did something and saved me from a crappy, abused life."
"Thank you to the person who unchained me and set me free."
"Thank you for the meals I now get twice a day."
"Thank you for the kind words and soft pets on my head."
"Thank you for the new life I now live."

I honestly have a mental block about the life Ranger lived before I adopted him. It's almost impossible to fathom that someone treated him like he was treated before his life with me. Impossible for me to imagine that the dog who went through hell in his first nine months on this planet is the same dog as the one I spoil day in and day out. 

Right now he's on a cushy bed and staring out the window...I can't picture him as a dog who used to be abused. It doesn't compute and whenever I think about it, I get tears in my eyes. 

Thank god for the rescuers who help dogs in need. That's what I say.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Wow, these are all such wonderful posts  Thank you!

I will try and get back to this thread about what mine would say Pete.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I have had two rescues and what I have noticed about the rescues ( even though one we adopted as a puppy ) you can just tell how they appreciate their life. Everything is a party to them. It is really hard to explain. 

The best thing I have noticed is that my two rescues had the best recalls compared to any of my other dogs. I often think it is because they do not take their home and family for granted.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Now this is living!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Okay, the standing joke about me is that I take other people's leftovers and rejects. But I think right down the line my goldens say

Thank you. Wanna play?

My 'true' rescues forom ARF and dog pounds in years past were similar, although they were more inclined to say

Thank you. Wanna go for a walk?

Living in the moment


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Seeing as you asked Pete, and keep in mind I'm trying keeping it short  

Deardra would say,

Thank you for taking me in from that freezing cold parking lot one night. You did not realize it at the time keeping me warm and happy that my previous owner dumped me there and I was meant to be yours. Thank you for all the adventures about the country and sticking up for me when all the other dogs picked on me. I loved the canoe rides!

Tucker would say,

Thanks for taking me on when few would with my so called "behavioral" issue, wasn't my fault as you came to see. Thanks for the adventures and fishing was my favorite  I know you pulled the hair out of your head as I chased my red fox friends, glad you got that was "our" thing eventually. Thanks for cooking enough food for an infantry for me when I needed it. Thanks for the wagon rides so I could see my world in comfort. 

Fiona would say,

Thanks from saving me from living outside in all kinds of weather for 8yrs of my life. The a/c sure is nice and so is Tucker's cool bed. So nice to have a nice warm place in the winter too. Thank you for your patience! I was so scared in the beginning of so many things, even the refrigerator! I have learned doors are not evil nor the curtains that hang upon the window. Bicycles and horses are ok with me now. I finally learned how to swim too 

I think our rescue kids can say I'm alright now. 






Fiona still looking for that darn gopher  (the sprinklers at the 10 second mark in the video above made me think of this pic)










Enjoy your new life kids, thanks to all for giving them a new perspective on what life should be


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

GoldenCamper said:


> If the dogs that you have rescued could talk, what do you think they would say?


"I am SO glad I'm here with you and not there where I was before! Oh, and can I have another treat?"


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

GoldenCamper said:


> Seeing as you asked Pete, and keep in mind I'm trying keeping it short
> 
> Deardra would say,
> 
> ...


Hey Fiona....Woody found him, THE GOPHER, this morning at the lake! He's one shifty little fellow!!!:bowl:


A74A5875 by StillWaterGold, on Flickr

I think special people attract special dogs...you're living proof of that Steve. You're all proof of that...thank you!!!

Pete & Woody


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Smooch and Tucker*

Smooch would say, Mom and Dad, thanks for adopting me from the wonderful Golden Retriever lady. I could have died at the kill shelter she saved me from.
You took me in and gave me a loving home with Snobear, and taught me how to walk on a leash, how to sleep in a bed and how to become a real lady. You changed my name from Bedlam to Smooch and you taught me what it feels like to be loved unconditionally. Thanks for all of the food-I used to have to forage for my food, as a stray.
Thanks for the house and yard you bought for me, too!

Tucker would say, Mom and Dad, thanks for giving me a loving home with my buddy, Tonka, when I was about to lose mine. They said I never slept in bed or got on the couch, but as soon as we got HOME, I made myself right at home. 
I love living with you and loving all of you, as you LOVE me!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Skyler would say, thank you to AshleyP who talked my mom who was tossing me down the stairs, and not feeding me to give me up. Thank you to AshleyP for choosing my new Mom, who thinks I hung the moon. Thanks to my forever Mom who has taken me to classes, helped me get my CGC, and gave me my OWN POOL to swim! Thank you for my brother Calvin, who I regularly chew on and terrorize. Thank you for my big bro and sis Bonnie and Clyde, who play bitey face with me, sometimes! Thank for letting me know LIFE IS GOOD!


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Buddy says "Mom thanks for sharing your stuffed pepper with me. It was so good!!!!"

FYI I did not share it with him! He stole it but it was gone so what was I to do? I did leave the oven open and it was at eye level. I also did forget to tell him to "leave it." Buddy is one smart cookie- If you don't tell him leave it he will help himself. I still can't believe his previous owner could claim that he was so skinny because he didn't like to eat. He has never turned a meal down!!!!


----------



## Helo's Mom (Oct 16, 2011)

Helo would say "thank you Deb at the golden rescue in Salt Lake for being persistent in getting me out of doggie jail and into her place where I was loved and taken to a doctor to help me with my seizures." I think he would also say "thank you Deb for placing me with my mama who didn't freak out when I had seizures and just petted me and tried to soothe me during them and then took me to 2 different doggie docs to find the right medicine for me to take to make those nasty seizures stop. They were very scary." 
I'm sure he has probably forgotten all about the seizures since it will be 2 years the middle of this month since he's had one *HUGE SMILE* but I know he appreciates being healthy and well taken care of. 
Helo would also say "thank you for my sister Marilyn, who grooms my face every morning and makes me look all handsome and plays with me sometimes and has taught me how to chase the birds in the yard even though I can't catch them like she can."
Helo is probably the happiest for his food and treats because he LOVES food. I haven't found anything he won't eat. He was found wandering the streets so I'm sure he had to eat anything he could find to survive. He doesn't have to worry about that anymore.


----------



## LilBitBit (Jan 15, 2012)

Hiro would say
Thank you for taking me when nobody else wanted to. Thank you for seeing that I was scared and showing me love. Thank you for letting me cuddle every single night. Thank you for the treats every day. Most of all thank you for the metal tag on my collar that says I am YOURS.


----------



## itried (Jan 6, 2013)

I think Kiki would say
thanks for letting me be next to you, my other owner could never figure out that, that was all that I wanted
thank you for being persistent on my behavior issues rather than sending me to a rescue because training was "too much to handle"
now that i've said all this.. Can I get another walk too?


----------

